# [okular] per me, è stato Berlusconi[risolto]

## cloc3

```

cloc3@s939 ~/ilFatto/2010/dicembre $ okular ilfatto20101212.pdf 

okular(16648)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(16648)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(16648)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

okular(16648)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"

okular(16648)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/home/cloc3/.local/share/mime/magic"

okular(16648)/okular (app) Okular::Document::openDocument: No plugin for mimetype '"application/pdf"'.

```

 :Shocked: 

okular che non apre i pdf è come un coniglio che non apre la uova di pasqua.

ne sono sicuro, ha comperato kde, per non lasciarmi leggere quotidiani comunisti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Avrai il file corrotto, a me questo lo apre. 

(L'ho solo aperto, non letto... il mio pc chiude in automatico questo tipo di contenuti dopo pochi secondi)  :Very Happy: 

 :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> a me lo apre. 
> 
> 

 devi essere un fiellino, e Lui ha ancora qualche desiderio di ristabilire i contatti   :Rolling Eyes:  .

purtroppo, il file non è corrotto.

con evince si apre.

il fenomeno riguarda tutti i pdf.

sto usando  la 4.5.4.

ricompilare okular e kdelibs non ha giovato.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> devi essere un fiellino, e Lui ha ancora qualche desiderio di ristabilire i contatti   .

 

Ma LOL! No grazie!  :Very Happy: 

comunque è strana questa cosa. 

Quello che posso dirti per il momento sono le flag USE con le quali ho compilato okular, magari sono diverse dalle tue. Altro non mi viene in mente.

```
crypt handbook jpeg pdf ps tiff
```

La versione è 4.4.5-r1. Forse il fatto che tu abbia una versione testing potrebbe essere uno dei motivi per cui non ti apre quel file.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Forse il fatto che tu abbia una versione testing 

 

ti ho capito.

ma okular che non trova il plugin per i pdf è come una forchetta senza denti.

come un mestolo con il buco.

o come il goldone di Assalange.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Vero vero,  hai ragione. Ma per scrupolo, proverei a tornare alla versione stabile (se questo non comporti troppi casini).

Scusa ma inizialmente avevo capito che ti desse problemi solo con quei file della testata giornalistica che volevi leggere.

----------

## Antonio71

non è mai colpa di Berlusconi .... è colpa di chi va al estero e compra pagine di quotidiani per offendere il nostro paese   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

c'è sicuramente la mano di Putin

----------

## Antonio71

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> c'è sicuramente la mano di Putin

 

più facile Bersani, Di Pietro, Fini, Casini e gli amici di merende   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

[ot riguardo al titolo]

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bellissimo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (sisisi Cloc3 è un autentico genio  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

così quel "robo lì" magari la pianterà di colpevolizzare le sinistre pure per la rottura dei propri servizi igienici  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

[/ot riguardo al titolo]

----------

## cloc3

 *Antonio71 wrote:*   

> non è mai colpa di Berlusconi .... è colpa di chi va al estero e compra pagine di quotidiani per offendere il nostro paese     

 

hai ragione.

 :Embarassed: 

confesso: ho trovato quel pdf in una chiavetta acquistata di frodo ad Antigua.

alla fine mi sono arreso, e ci ho fatto un baco.

----------

## cloc3

eh, eh.

si vede che è vecchio.

fa tanto il duro con Fini, ma con me ha mollato in due giorni.

arciBacco.

era dal 2007 che nessuno aveva un baco così.

tuttavia, per emulazione, mi è venuto in testa di ricompilare poppler e okular, e il malocchio è sparito.

----------

